# headlight bulbs (sizes)??



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

any idea what size my brutes headlight bulbs n runnin bulbs are? I could look myself lol but don't feel like takin them apart to see if someone already has the info lol....i carry bulbs in stock so I was gonna change'm to somethin rad lol....thanks gang


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure about the stock head light bulbs. But the marker lights are 194 Wedge bulbs.You can pick them up at just about any auto parts store in different colors.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

the main bulb is a kawi bulb and will not interchange with any other bulb.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

so how can I put new hid style bulbs in....not hid though jus regular auto bulbs hyper white


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you'll have to mod the stock base to accept to fit them


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

what size hids did you go wit metal man?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe everyone is using H3


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep i used the H3 bulb. You have to drill out the stock light bulb base and glue the H3 bulb in it.


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, H3's work the best. Make sure you break in the HID bulbs really good before you turn off the lights the first time. When you dont break em in good they flicker. And it sucks diggin out all that epoxy and re-doing the bulbs!


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

heres a link to a HID kit. Works great, no problems. Use the best offer function from that store and you can get em for 40 bucks. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HID-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------

